# growth/age ratio question



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm sure this has been discussed before and that there are variables, but am I right in thinking that a V will be approximately 70 percent of it's adult size by the time it's 6 months old? Ruby now stands 21 inches at the withers and is close onto 40lbs in weight. She's 6 months old next week, and although I never intend to "show" her, (her smooth/wire mix would make it a no no anyway ) I'm aware that she's entered the acceptable parameters according to breed standards already. Any thoughts folks?


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

That is about the size of my Ruby. She will be 1 yr old on Dec 24 and hasn't gotten much bigger since 6 months. She gained a few pounds but height pretty much stayed te same. 

I think she fill out a little more up until age 2 though.


----------

